
Python Library for Google Search - Anon84
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/python-library-for-google-search/
======
jacoblyles
I love his idea for idiomatic language correction. That would be an excellent
service for non-native speakers of a language.

------
ananthrk
Besides the article, I found the take on Google logo interesting. Cool!

------
firebug
Sorry if this is a stupid question but under what cirumstances would someone
need to search Google programatically? The author mentioned something about
keeping track of site statistics. Not sure I understand why you would need
this.

